# Solar energy



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

In the Valencia region, in a house on mains electricity, is it possible to have a solar array and sell energy back to the grid?


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

If only! :frusty:

It is my understanding that the Spanish Government & electricity companies have made it not possible, or not cost effective to do this. 

Seems completely ridiculous in a country blessed with such a plentiful natural resource.


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hmmm, pretty shortsighted as the rest of Europe is encouraging renewable energy.

Having no experience of such things, I wonder if it's possible to have a switch over system, solar during the day and mains at night?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

davids0865 said:


> Hmmm, pretty shortsighted as the rest of Europe is encouraging renewable energy.
> 
> Having no experience of such things, I wonder if it's possible to have a switch over system, solar during the day and mains at night?


What they do have is a system where you can 'back feed' solar power into your property.

So, as I understand it, you have a panel on the roof and somewhere an inverter. There's then a cable from this which simply plugs in to one of your power sockets. The panel then supplements the power that you are consuming.

I asked my electrician for more details like 'how do you stop it feeding back through your meter onto the grid?' This would be a real safety hazard. Unfortunately I will not be getting a response (other than through a ouija board) as he sadly passed away recently.


Any one else heard of this system?


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> What they do have is a system where you can 'back feed' solar power into your property.
> 
> So, as I understand it, you have a panel on the roof and somewhere an inverter. There's then a cable from this which simply plugs in to one of your power sockets. The panel then supplements the power that you are consuming.
> 
> ...


Shocking event........................sorry


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

davids0865 said:


> Hmmm, pretty shortsighted as the rest of Europe is encouraging renewable energy.
> 
> Having no experience of such things, _*I wonder if it's possible to have a switch over system, solar during the day and mains at night*_?


You can, plenty of specialists who will do the work for you.

You really need to sit down with pen and paper, unless your getting some sort of grant and more than likely cut down on electrical equipment you use going 'green' can prove a very expensive option. Think hard about it.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

You need to look at the tax that must be paid or the fine into the millions of euros for not declaring..

Take a look at this - http://www.renewableenergyworld.com...s-sun-tax-discriminates-against-solar-pv.html


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

piersuk said:


> You need to look at the tax that must be paid or the fine into the millions of euros for not declaring..
> 
> Take a look at this - http://www.renewableenergyworld.com...s-sun-tax-discriminates-against-solar-pv.html


I think this is old news and not now correct.

I recall reading somewhere that the government had made a U-turn regarding taxing solar energy.

If I find the article, I'll post a link.

Try here for a start - Parliament In Spain Removes Punitive ‘Sun Tax’


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

I'd be really interested if it has changed... They be on my roof in no time.:fingerscrossed:

Not the information I had though but my source was only semi-reliable


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

piersuk said:


> I'd be really interested if it has changed... *They be on my roof in no time*.:fingerscrossed:
> 
> Not the information I had though but my source was only semi-reliable


Have you costed the project?


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Free for the equipment... I already have it fortunately.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Which includes?


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

6 x Panasonic HIT Panels @ 240w per panel (there were 8 but two have broken)
Solar edge SE5000 Inverter
Growatt Battery controller (alas no batteries..yet) 
Kraus & Naimer Isolators


Panels secondhand from a replacement installation. Weathered but very usable. 
Controller is used too.

Was all up and running in the UK


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

The Solar edge SE5000 Inverter is a pure wave inverter I think, but the panels won't pump out a lot. Will you use deep cycle batteries for the inverter?


----------

